# Lowrance dsi - review??



## muskyscratcher (Oct 3, 2009)

Thinking about picking up Mark V DSI for front trolling motor application.
Would like to know if guys are happy with actual on the water performance??
pictures on the box sure look beauty.
Cabelas only had two reviews and wouldn't recommend or buy again, but that
doesn't mean too much and they probably hadn't used it enough to know????
Would love to see seperation/definition of bait pods, and same of deep weedbeds from say 10-25 feet deep?????????


----------



## Steeg (Nov 12, 2010)

Muskycatcher, I haven't personally used the Mark series of Lowrance but I would bet they are top-notch. I am running 2 HDS units and absolutely love them. The clarity and target seperation in the Lowrance units are excellent. I think you would be really happy with any of their units. Just make sure they are installed properly. Alot of the problems people have with any of the units, no matter who makes them, are caused by not being installed properly or not reading the manual and setting them up properly. Good Luck!


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

the mark 5 isn't bad. baitballs and stuff like that will look like little clouds in the water column and you will be amazed at what other things look like. The only thing I really have against it is that it doesnt have sonar, none of the lowrance DSI models do. Humminbird has a unit the same price sonar included and what I think is a better picture for the DSI.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I've been reviewing this unit - to replace the one on my bow and this is what I've come up with. Matter of fact - reviewing it ALOT.

The Mark-5x di only has the down imaging - and not sonar. This unit will run about $300 and your imaging in less than 8' of water isn't going to be that great, if at all.

For the money - I would go with the Humminbird 570 di. This unit will have the same downscan imaging as the mark-5x di BUT this unit also has the 2d sonar capability. Plus this unit allows you to have split screen - between the downscan imaging and 2d sonar!!

I actually just purchased this Humminbird unit yesterday - and am currently waiting for it to show up........and can't wait to install and start using it!

I bought this unit for $277.17 (including shipping). Best price I've seen anywhere on this unit - base price is $263.92. That's alot less than the $300+ I've seen elsewhere.

I got it here:

http://www.universalmania.com/product.asp?pf_id=408100-1

Here's a screen shot of the split screen capability - top screen is your 2d and bottom is the downscan imaging:


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

I didn't buy the Mark 5 because of the limitation of it being only DI. I opted for the H'Bird 586c HD DI with 2D and DI included in the unit. I've use the DI on the big lake, around Beaver so far, and it shows images that even I can figure out. As Skarfer said, the 570 is about the same unit without the color pallet choices. I just went to color since I fished for years with my old Lowrance LMS 240 and decided maybe color would make a difference in what I can interpret on the screen, and the Lowrance sonar function was really becoming unstable. I now use the 240 strictly for the GPS feature and replaced the transducer with the one for the H'Bird, which saved a couple of $ instead of buying the combo unit.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I just got confirmation this morning via email that my unit has shipped - so I'm pumped to get it installed and start using it!!!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

just send that thing to my house and i will put it on my boat so you dont half to do all that work,in this heat,just thinking of your best health dont want you to get heat stroke,ha,ha well go luck with the new toy buddy,markfish


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Skarfer, please give us a full review as soon as possible. I've been going back and forth on these things and i believe that HB may fit the bill.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bucont (May 14, 2011)

I bought the BH 596 di, have to say I am impressed. I looked at the Lowrance, but my dealer could not be competitive like he was on the HB.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Bad Bub said:


> Skarfer, please give us a full review as soon as possible. I've been going back and forth on these things and i believe that HB may fit the bill.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Sorry - I haven't found the time to get out since I installed it! Doesn't that always seem to be the case??


----------

